# Best place to source commodities prices?



## tronic72 (8 January 2008)

Hi All,

I'm after the details of a web a site that had up to date commodities prices for research. I use a few but aren't happy with them.

thanks in advance.


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2008)

tronic72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm after the details of a web a site that had up to date commodities prices for research. I use a few but aren't happy with them.
> 
> thanks in advance.




Which ones do you use so we don't recommend them?


----------



## tronic72 (8 January 2008)

Yahoo & Bloomberg (only has some of them)

have also tried CNN. They seem to only have limited metals. Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough. I just want clear accurate prices on metal, oil, gas etc


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2008)

Tryt this one:

http://www.visionfinancialmarkets.com/(S(pxlecbbilvubh3ykspvdb0zc))/ib/quotescharts.aspx


----------



## tronic72 (8 January 2008)

Nice, but no Zinc??? Seems to be a common stock that's not listed.


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2008)

tronic72 said:


> Nice, but no Zinc??? Seems to be a common stock that's not listed.



Zinc, Lead etc are listed in LME. You could try their site or kitco - kitcometals.com I think it is


----------



## bvbfan (9 January 2008)

I'm too lazy to find the URL's for this but if you use the attached html file it will give you the price of major metals.

If u click on the chart it will take you to the website with more info.

http://fan.bvb.googlepages.com/metals.html


----------



## Flying Fish (9 January 2008)

good loinks thx


----------



## michael_selway (9 January 2008)

tronic72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm after the details of a web a site that had up to date commodities prices for research. I use a few but aren't happy with them.
> 
> thanks in advance.




My personal faves below!

http://www.kitcometals.com
http://www.basemetal.com/stocks.aspx
http://www.globalcoal.com
http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness
http://www.europac.net/video.asp

thx

MS


----------



## howardbandy (10 January 2008)

Greetings --

I have links to several sources of historical data at this web site:
http://www.quantitativetradingsystems.com/resources.html

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## thevadd (10 January 2008)

I refer to this site in the mornings:

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/fds/hi/business/market_data/commodities/default.stm


----------



## cuttlefish (10 January 2008)

www.thebulliondesk.com


----------



## tronic72 (11 January 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys!


----------



## ddoma000 (1 February 2008)

Appreciate your previous postings. I found some of the sites quite useful.

Does anyone know where I can find the daily spot price for U3O8 /Lb (thats yellow cake per pound). 

The best I can find is a weekly spot prices at: http://www.uxc.com/review/uxc_prices.aspx

Thanks


----------



## MiFFy (28 September 2009)

*Commodities Prices ? Where From? iPhone Applications?*

Hi All,

       I am wondering if anyone can direct me to a reliable source of commodity prices.... i cant seem to find anywhere that can give me information (such as charts, historical data and daily price updates).....

I am mainly interested in GOLD, SILVER, IRON ORE, COPPER and OIL.

Ideally it would be great if anyone knew of an iPhone application that can do this? 

I use Bell Direct as a trading platform and even through there i cant seem to find and metal prices.... 

Any information you have will be greatly appreciated, i have checked through this site and have not found much to do with what i am asking.... 

Also, another question, what charting software are most people using with there iPhone? The standard stocks one or the Bloomberg software etc? 

Cheers, 

MiFFy


----------



## wayneL (28 September 2009)

*Re: Commodities Prices ? Where From? iPhone Applications?*

www.barchart.com
www.quote.com
www.futuresource.com


----------



## awg (28 September 2009)

http://www.kitco.com/


----------

